

Ask HN: Is anyone else unhappy about the recent push for grid interfaces? - codabrink

With touch screen devices becoming more and more common among electronics, major operating system providers are beginning to really change the user interface, and I'm not sure it's for the better. Windows is coming out with Metro, a major rework of the desktop interface, and to be honest, I think we can do better.<p>For years, user interfaces were all about data presentation, and efficient use of space. I could open up the start menu and have a few dozen applications displayed in a list, and easily accessible to the eye. But recently, it seems that interfaces are becoming fatter, with a less efficient use for screen space. Large buttons are replacing lists, big images are replacing text..  Instead of all my apps being in a neat list, my apps will now be on several screens that I have to scroll to. Does anyone think that this new interface can have enough pros to outweigh the cons involved in this change? I feel like Microsoft is just creating this dramatically new interface to spark curiosity in the consumer's eye, to make the customer believe that Microsoft still has a shred of imagination left in the once great company. But to be honest, I feel that Microsoft is creating the world's next gimmick. A ditch effort to turn their sales around in a market that they're losing to Apple. And i have doubts that this interface is really worth switching to for someone who is competent in the user field? Are we on a downhill slope with the efficiency of data presentation? Are we catering to being incompetent? I'm not saying the desktop environment shouldn't change, but I really have my doubts that the grid menu system is the best direction. What are your thoughts?<p>I'm sorry if there are spelling errors. I don't have my computer tonight, and I typed this out on my phone ironically. Thanks in advance for your thoughts!
======
pedalpete
Is your phone a Windows Phone by any chance?

I've been using WP7 for a few months now, and it has a similar interface to
the new Windows 8 UI. Though your concerns may be valid for power-users, the
average user has and uses much less apps than you probably think. The most
important thing is the browser, maybe an e-mail client and then a media
player, and a few other apps. 10 buttons would likely be a lot for the average
user.

At the same time, I somewhat agree that having a list is important. I suspect
that hiding in Win8 somewhere is an alphabetical list of apps with search,
just like in WP7.5

